# Accountant job in China for UK expat



## redex (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi All

I am a UK citizen and I am planning to move to Guangzhou, China this December.

I am an Accountant and have got 7 years experience in the field. my experience is not in any niche area, I have broad management accounts and financial accounts experience, in Industry not audit. I did not go to University but I have A-Levels. I am studying to become a qualified accountant and I am very close to qualifying.

I plan to move to Guangzhou. I have saved every penny so far this year and will have a tidy sum saved before moving. I have tried to contact a few recruiters (eg Hays, Robert Half) regarding finding accounts work, but they have not replied to my email  .

My plan A would be ideally to get a work visa before moving out there, does anyone know the accountancy field and maybe be able to advise me?

My plan B is to move on a tourist visa for 3 months and try to get a company to sponsor me (I wouldn't work without proper papers)

Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## Zhongshan Billy (May 18, 2014)

Your Plan B may well require you to return back to the UK if you find a job here in accounting. I am retired but I understand that a work visa can only be applied for in your home country. 

Zhongshan Billy


----------



## redex (Jun 12, 2012)

Zhongshan Billy said:


> Your Plan B may well require you to return back to the UK if you find a job here in accounting. I am retired but I understand that a work visa can only be applied for in your home country.
> 
> Zhongshan Billy


Billy, Do you know why that is 

I spoke to a recruiter from Hays today who said when you are in UK it is very difficult to get a Chinese company to sponsor you with a work visa. The reason is because people would often get sponsored and then drop out when moving day comes. There is no way of knowing who is serious about moving country.
The recruiter said it is easier to fly out there on a tourist visa and then start looking for a job and a sponsor. When you are actually there the company can see you are serious about iving and working in China.

Also was told that to get a job in china you have to know both mandarin and English. And must have niche skills


----------



## Zhongshan Billy (May 18, 2014)

Quite a few things changed last year. You could leave the mainland and go to Hong Kong to renew visa's but that all changed.

The following is from a Embassy Information page.

_'Many travelers arrive on visitor visas under assurances that it is easy to change to a business or employment visa after arrival. While this is possible, the process is neither easy nor straightforward. One alternative may be to come to China on a tourist visa and look for opportunities to obtain letters of sponsorship. Then leave China and apply for an employment visa offshore.

More importantly if arriving on a visitor visa to take up employment the potential employee will have lost any influence while negotiating your contract - your status in China is now subject to the whims of the employer. And if caught working illegally you may also face prosecution.'_

I believe that the above is what the staff at Hays were saying as well. Getting any visa issued at the PSB in China depends on the individual officer who deals with you. I had many ups and downs with some in the five years I was here before getting my Residents Permit.

There is no *working visa* that is available for persons to come here to seek a job and then start work.

Have you not considered Hong Kong. I am sure there are many opportunities there for English speaking accountants and you can stay there for up to 6 months, visa free, to find an employer.

Zhongshan Billy


----------

